# Pipe Smoking Tips for Cigar People



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Since we have quite a few cigar folks giving piping a try, here’s a place to share some tips you’ve picked up! 

1. Dry your tobacco! A lot of tobacco is shipped at moisture levels that are ideal for storage/aging. Most tobacco’s will give more flavors and less bite if allowed to dry a bit.

2. Sip slowly! You will get the most flavors from a small ember rather than a large cherry. I try to keep my tobacco right on the verge of going out.

3. Pack lightly, you can always tamp it down if needed.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great thread!
I'm gonna watch this closely.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Don’t feel you have to tamp down every other minute. Just slowly enjoy the combustion in your bowl. When you do tamp down, you will feel a good amount of ash compress and new life to your bowl. 

When I started I seemed to tamp way too much. Just think of it as trying to grow you ash on your gar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Tip to Avoid Scorching the Rim

(1)Use only a match or soft flame lighter that directs the flame down (not across) the bowl. NEVER use a cigar torch! Hold the flame above the bowl and gently draw it onto the tobacco. Don't hold the lighter over the bowl too long. Better to come back and light again.

(2)Avoid smoking a briar or other wooden pipe in a breeze.

Both careless lighting and smoking in a breeze can scorch your rim. Believe me I know. Rim darkening is inevitable and can be wiped off to some degree with a paper towel moistened with saliva. Scorches on the other hand are for life.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Need for relights does not mean that you're doing it wrong. Expect every bowl to need multiple relights. 

Quit smoking when you're no longer enjoying the bowl. It's normal to dump some unburned tobacco at the end of the smoke. Smoking it down to nothing but a fine white ash is a myth.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Some really good advice here. I've had a habit of smoking too quickly. Call it cold Michigan winter. Learning to slow things down and enjoy. I agree with drying out the baccy too. Makes a world of difference.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Don't feel you have to tamp down every other minute. Just slowly enjoy the combustion in your bowl. When you do tamp down, you will feel a good amount of ash compress and new life to your bowl.
> 
> When I started I seemed to tamp way too much. Just think of it as trying to grow you ash on your gar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a great analogy!


----------



## watchingsmoke (Mar 14, 2018)

Great advice, I think I've been tamping it down too often and also trying to smoke every last bit of tobacco. Is it best to fill the bowl all at once or with a third each time with each third being tamped a bit?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

watchingsmoke said:


> Great advice, I think I've been tamping it down too often and also trying to smoke every last bit of tobacco. Is it best to fill the bowl all at once or with a third each time with each third being tamped a bit?


It depends on the type of tobacco, the cut and how dry it is. I tend to use the Frank method for the most part. Experiment a bit with different methods to find what you like best.

When I tamp very seldom am I actually pushing the tobacco down, it's mostly just the weight of the tamper doing the work.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Reccomendations on drying out tobacco? And what's a good feel for the right humidity level or is there a better way to test it?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Verdict said:


> Reccomendations on drying out tobacco? And what's a good feel for the right humidity level or is there a better way to test it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


I hope others will weigh in here but just a starting point: pipe tobacco, like cigars, can be smoked over a range of moistures. There are plusses and minuses to more or less moisture but I've smoked "damp" tobacco that tasted and burned well once it got going and "dryish" tobacco that did likewise. Dried out tobacco is unsmokeable whereas damp tobacco may be okay. I've smoked some goopy aromatics, like Sutliff Molto Dolce, that is so damp that it pops a little like Rice Krispies as it burns-but still tasted great.

As a rough rule of thumb, the tobacco should be pliable/springy, not crumbly, and it should hold together when you pinch it but not clump. It's a bit hard to describe, and flake tobacco is different from ribbon cut tobacco, but you'll get a feel for the acceptable range of moisture levels as you try more blends.

You can dry out tobacco by spreading it on a sheet of paper or any other surface that you can scoop up. If it needs drying at all, then 15 minutes is about the minimum. If it's very damp, you will need more time, maybe even a day. Some people train a desk lamp on it to speed up the process. Better to stop the process a bit early and smoke the tobacco on the moist side than dry it out an have it turn to crumbs when you try to load it.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Definitely a thread I'm watching. 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Piper said:


> I hope others will weigh in here but just a starting point: pipe tobacco, like cigars, can be smoked over a range of moistures. There are plusses and minuses to more or less moisture but I've smoked "damp" tobacco that tasted and burned well once it got going and "dryish" tobacco that did likewise. Dried out tobacco is unsmokeable whereas damp tobacco may be okay. I've smoked some goopy aromatics, like Sutliff Molto Dolce, that is so damp that it pops a little like Rice Krispies as it burns-but still tasted great.
> 
> As a rough rule of thumb, the tobacco should be pliable/springy, not crumbly, and it should hold together when you pinch it but not clump. It's a bit hard to describe, and flake tobacco is different from ribbon cut tobacco, but you'll get a feel for the acceptable range of moisture levels as you try more blends.
> 
> You can dry out tobacco by spreading it on a sheet of paper or any other surface that you can scoop up. If it needs drying at all, then 15 minutes is about the minimum. If it's very damp, you will need more time, maybe even a day. Some people train a desk lamp on it to speed up the process. Better to stop the process a bit early and smoke the tobacco on the moist side than dry it out an have it turn to crumbs when you try to load it.


Awesome that makes sense was just making sure my mind was in the right place.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Alrighty. About to finally use my briar pipe. Been watching YouTube for the past hour about breaking in pipes. What method do you prefer and why?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Verdict said:


> Alrighty. About to finally use my briar pipe. Been watching YouTube for the past hour about breaking in pipes. What method do you prefer and why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Personally, I just load it normally, making sure the tobacco is a quarter inch below the rim so it doesn't scorch, then I smoke it. If you can smoke it to the bottom: great. If you can't: don't worry about it. If you let the pipe dry between smokes and don't overheat it, you'll develop cake over time and not burn out the pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Personally, I just load it normally, making sure the tobacco is a quarter inch below the rim so it doesn't scorch, then I smoke it. If you can smoke it to the bottom: great. If you can't: don't worry about it. If you let the pipe dry between smokes and don't overheat it, you'll develop cake over time and not burn out the pipe.


This is how I go about it as well, pay extra attention for the first 5-10 bowls and if it starts to get more than just warm, stop and let it cool of a bit and then relight. If after 15-20 bowls or so the pipe is smoking wet or gurgling I will go back and smoke 10-12 1/4 - and 1/2 bowls to build some cake in the heel a lot of times this will help or stop it.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

So I took a pipe into work and ran into... What to put my tobacco in to carry it besides a ziplock so I don't have to drag a Mason jar around.

What are you guys using?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Verdict said:


> So I took a pipe into work and ran into... What to put my tobacco in to carry it besides a ziplock so I don't have to drag a Mason jar around.
> 
> What are you guys using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Tobacco pouches and rolls are very old-school cool, but frankly I rarely use them. First, they're hard to completely clean. Second, the tobacco dries out unless you smoke it within a day or two, and I like a little variety. However, if you're going to smoke all of your tobacco before it dries, it's totally fine to use a pouch or roll. I often bring a few different tins or 2oz jars with me for a weekend but I don't see anything wrong with good Ziplocks when you want to travel light.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Verdict said:


> So I took a pipe into work and ran into... What to put my tobacco in to carry it besides a ziplock so I don't have to drag a Mason jar around.
> 
> What are you guys using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Ziplocks are fine. I do have a rollup, it's a good sized one, would probably hold a couple oz's easily. I usually just put in enough for a couple of days, always something that won't really dry out like Chatham Manor or something that's already dry like the D&R blends. My MIL made a bunch of fold-overs for me, these will hold maybe a half oz each and will fit easily into my pipe bag. The small rectangular tins are great as they will fit into a pocket or the bottom of a briefcase. All these are for short term storage. As humid as it is here I can pack about two days worth at a time.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Can someone give me a better idea of what you mean by 'sipping' the smoke in a pipe to keep it just lit?
Are we talking small short pulls or long but easy pulls...?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Can someone give me a better idea of what you mean by 'sipping' the smoke in a pipe to keep it just lit?
> Are we talking small short pulls or long but easy pulls...?


It's hard for me to explain but maybe this will help G. L. Pease Tobaccos - Articles & Essays


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's hard for me to explain but maybe this will help G. L. Pease Tobaccos - Articles & Essays


Great thanks! I'll give that a read.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's hard for me to explain but maybe this will help G. L. Pease Tobaccos - Articles & Essays


This is one of the best articles I've read on breath smoking. I've looked at several YouTube videos on breath or breathe smoking as well but have never quite mastered it. Maybe I never get that relaxed. I think it's worth trying to master, however, because it makes for a cool, flavorful smoke.

I understand why sipping seems a little strange because I don't believe there's an equivalent in cigar smoking. Sipping is different from the kind of rapid puffs you make to get a freshly packed pipe going because the tobacco is already lit and you're trying to keep it _just_ going but not letting it overheat. Neither type of smoking should be overly vigorous; both should be gentle. But when I think of sipping I think of a thin stream of air moving at a slow speed. Sometimes the duration is short but it doesn't have to be. It's leisurely not staccato. The point is to keep the tobacco barely lit and to produce a tasty thread of smoke but not great plumes of smoke or enough air movement to make the bowl feel hot.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> This is one of the best articles I've read on breath smoking. I've looked at several YouTube videos on breath or breathe smoking as well but have never quite mastered it. Maybe I never get that relaxed. I think it's worth trying to master, however, because it makes for a cool, flavorful smoke.
> 
> I understand why sipping seems a little strange because I don't believe there's an equivalent in cigar smoking. Sipping is different from the kind of rapid puffs you make to get a freshly packed pipe going because the tobacco is already lit and you're trying to keep it _just_ going but not letting it overheat. Neither type of smoking should be overly vigorous; both should be gentle. But when I think of sipping I think of a thin stream of air moving at a slow speed. Sometimes the duration is short but it doesn't have to be. It's leisurely not staccato. The point is to keep the tobacco barely lit and to produce a tasty thread of smoke but not great plumes of smoke or enough air movement to make the bowl feel hot.


Thanks @Piper that paired with the article has me starting to get a picture in my head of how it should be done. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's a tip - Don't pair red shoes with red lipstick. It makes you look cheap. 

But more on the subject of pipe smoking - 
Carry a pipe cleaner if you're smoking a pipe or blend with a history of gurgling. You can slide it down into the bowl from the stem during your smoke to soak up the moisture and stop the gurgle.
If you're caught without a pipe cleaner another method is to hold your thumb over the bowl, point the stem away from you, lift it up about eye level and then fling your forearm down towards the ground while snapping your wrist almost like you're cracking a whip. This will also relieve the gurgle.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Can someone give me a better idea of what you mean by 'sipping' the smoke in a pipe to keep it just lit?
> Are we talking small short pulls or long but easy pulls...?


For me it helps to think about what's happening with the heat/flavor dynamic in the bowl. First, realize that the flavors you want don't come from the burning tobacco itself, they come from the warmed and smoldering but not physically combusting tobacco that surrounds the burning cherry.

Think of two pinches of tobacco on two different hot plates. The really hot one that's on fire quickly burning to ash in big clouds of hot black sooty smoke will smell a lot less interesting than the one that is gently heated right up to the point where unburned flavor particulates are slowly being distilled off of the leaf into a steady thin cool stream of light smoke and steam.

The tobacco that's burning in the hot cherry is comparatively flavorless, so its primary function is not to create flavor but to get the flavor moving off of the surrounding leaf by warming it. Of course, your smoke stream always consists of both flavorless hot smoke from the burning cherry and flavorfull cool smoke from the surrounding warmed tobacco, so by "sipping" the smoke slowly enough just to just keep the pipe lit you can effectively turn down the overall temperature of the smoke and tilt the ratio of your smoke stream away from the hot burning side and towards the barely smoldering cool side, thereby maximizing the flavor you draw from the bowl.

In summary, I guess my view on "sipping on the smoke in a pipe to keep it just lit" is not as much about small short pulls vs long easy pulls but more about just smoking at a pace slow enough to keep the tobacco flavorfully smoldering instead of overheated and burning bland.

The overheating thing comes into play again with sugary tobaccos like some Virginias and aromatics because sugars generally burn hotter than other leaf materials. Some sugary blends need to be smoked (sipped) even slower than non-sugary ones to keep the overall temperature down and enable you to aerosolize the flavors off of the leaf without scorching them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

NightFish said:


> Here's a tip - Don't pair red shoes with red lipstick. It makes you look cheap.
> 
> But more on the subject of pipe smoking -
> Carry a pipe cleaner if you're smoking a pipe or blend with a history of gurgling. You can slide it down into the bowl from the stem during your smoke to soak up the moisture and stop the gurgle.
> If you're caught without a pipe cleaner another method is to hold your thumb over the bowl, point the stem away from you, lift it up about eye level and then fling your forearm down towards the ground while snapping your wrist almost like you're cracking a whip. This will also relieve the gurgle.


But,,,,
I Like cheap


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> For me it helps to think about what's happening with the heat/flavor dynamic in the bowl. First, realize that the flavors you want don't come from the burning tobacco itself, they come from the warmed and smoldering but not physically combusting tobacco that surrounds the burning cherry.
> 
> Think of two pinches of tobacco on two different hot plates. The really hot one that's on fire quickly burning to ash in big clouds of hot black sooty smoke will smell a lot less interesting than the one that is gently heated right up to the point where unburned flavor particulates are slowly being distilled off of the leaf into a steady thin cool stream of light smoke and steam.
> 
> ...


Great "musing" on sipping a pipe. I think this makes it very clear what the goal is and why. It's always better to understand the underlying principles than to do things by rote.

However, I will take your recommendation about matching shoes and lipstick on faith. It's just too bad Dorothy wasn't given this advice before traveling the yellow brick road.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

My problem with the whole breathe method is I inhale the smoke and retrohale.......and I like it!

Mama didn't raise no idiots......but I can sure do some dumb things...


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Piper said:


> It's just too bad Dorothy wasn't given this advice before traveling the yellow brick road.


Uh-oh! Opened up the whole Dorothy thing, didn't you?

That little felon! Committed first degree murder. Then stole the victims shoes. She vandalized the farmers field by stealing his scarecrow, kidnapped the knight is shining armor, and released a lion to terrorize the community.

Glenda, her accomplice, facilitated the whole crime spree in an attempt to overthrow the government. After having the reigning monarch discredited, Glenda assisted Dorothy in fleeing to another country, where, if prosecuted, Dorothy will claim that the whole thing was some sort of psychotic dream, and didn't know she was doing anything wrong.

Dorothy isn't as innocent as she seems!!

Taz
Get a shot off fast. This upsets him long enough to let you make your second shot perfect. - The Notebooks of Lazarus Long, by Robert Heinlein


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

NightFish said:


> For me it helps to think about what's happening with the heat/flavor dynamic in the bowl. First, realize that the flavors you want don't come from the burning tobacco itself, they come from the warmed and smoldering but not physically combusting tobacco that surrounds the burning cherry.
> 
> Think of two pinches of tobacco on two different hot plates. The really hot one that's on fire quickly burning to ash in big clouds of hot black sooty smoke will smell a lot less interesting than the one that is gently heated right up to the point where unburned flavor particulates are slowly being distilled off of the leaf into a steady thin cool stream of light smoke and steam.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, I never thought of it in those terms regarding the surrounding leaves.


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

I really appreciate the explanation. Thanks


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

When switching from cigars to pipes, you will have to be very careful, because smoking a pipe will make you introspective and scholarly. There is really no way to avoid this. You will transform into the Wise Elder (_regardless of your real age)_, the Village Sage, and a Safe Place for those in need. People will listen when you speak. You will have crossed over, and become one of..._us_..... (_eerie music in the background....)_.:grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gigmaster said:


> When switching from cigars to pipes, you will have to be very careful, because smoking a pipe will make you introspective and scholarly. There is really no way to avoid this. You will transform into the Wise Elder (_regardless of your real age)_, the Village Sage, and a Safe Place for those in need. People will listen when you speak. You will have crossed over, and become one of..._us_..... (_eerie music in the background....)_.:grin2:


Gotta disagree.. I look just as dumb with a pipe as without.. In fact, I've been told " you look like an idiot with that pipe sticking outta your mouth". Of course it was my giant @ss MacArthur cob that I use just to annoy and embarrass my family.

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Verdict said:


> So I took a pipe into work and ran into... What to put my tobacco in to carry it besides a ziplock so I don't have to drag a Mason jar around.
> 
> What are you guys using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Buy some tobacco in a tin. Smoke it, then save the tin and refill it from bulk tobacco.

You can also get small mason jars to carry an ounce or so with you. I use both methods, as well as several pouches. It depends on how long I will be gone from home. A pouch is fine for a few hours or even a day or two. Longer than that, you'll need something to hold in moisture. On occasion, I have cut a small piece of an apple and placed it in my pouch. This keeps the tobacco from getting too dry for a day or two. It also gives it a really neat apple-ish top-note.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Good one.

I thought about getting a 5-Star Mac pipe, but I am only 5' 7", and the pipe looks almost as big as I am. I still want one. I can smoke it at home, because my wife laughs at me anyway.....



UBC03 said:


> Gotta disagree.. I look just as dumb with a pipe as without.. In fact, I've been told " you look like an idiot with that pipe sticking outta your mouth". Of course it was my giant @ss MacArthur cob that I use just to annoy and embarrass my family.
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Great read, thanks for the free advice and laughs.

Although, Dorothy being a felon isn't as entertaining as the incestuous Skywalker twins....


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

All this pipe talk is making me want to try piping one of these days. I remember the sweet smell of pipe tobacco that my dad smoked when I was a kid, always enjoyed it. Contrary to Dino’s earlier point, I would most certainly look a lot dumber with a pipe than without. Kinda like dressing a donkey in a tuxedo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Bigjohn said:


> All this pipe talk is making me want to try piping one of these days. I remember the sweet smell of pipe tobacco that my dad smoked when I was a kid, always enjoyed it. Contrary to Dino's earlier point, I would most certainly look a lot dumber with a pipe than without. Kinda like dressing a donkey in a tuxedo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tuxedo donkeys aside, you won't regret the experience.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Since we have quite a few cigar folks giving piping a try, here's a place to share some tips you've picked up!
> 
> 1. Dry your tobacco! A lot of tobacco is shipped at moisture levels that are ideal for storage/aging. Most tobacco's will give more flavors and less bite if allowed to dry a bit.
> 
> ...





UBC03 said:


> Gigmaster said:
> 
> 
> > When switching from cigars to pipes, you will have to be very careful, because smoking a pipe will make you introspective and scholarly. There is really no way to avoid this. You will transform into the Wise Elder (_regardless of your real age)_, the Village Sage, and a Safe Place for those in need. People will listen when you speak. You will have crossed over, and become one of..._us_..... (_eerie music in the background....)_./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> ...


Dino, you just need to add a pair of glasses to the pipe and then you will look scholarly. Then you can use the pipe to point while looking intellectual and take the glasses off to be dramatic.

This has been very helpful. I remember my dads uncle always relighting his pipes but didn't think that I should be doing that too, until now. The description of the taste coming from the leafs around the ember makes a lot of sense and gives a better perspective too. Thanks!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very interesting And great information!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Finally starting to warm up here. The room I currently have all my pipe tobacco in mason jars is in a closet which will get up to 75-80f in the summer. Is it ok to keep it there or should I move it in my basement where it will be 65-70f? I shouldn't have to worry about beetles with pipe tobacco like cigars right?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Finally starting to warm up here. The room I currently have all my pipe tobacco in mason jars is in a closet which will get up to 75-80f in the summer. Is it ok to keep it there or should I move it in my basement where it will be 65-70f? I shouldn't have to worry about beetles with pipe tobacco like cigars right?


I think your good because it's sealed. No beetle worries that I've ever heard.

I tupper all my tins, but not the jars. Eezy-Peezy!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hickorynut said:


> I think your good because it's sealed. No beetle worries that I've ever heard.
> 
> I tupper all my tins, but not the jars. Eezy-Peezy!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thanks. I didn't want my pipe tobacco to get ruined before I get around to smoking it. I will have to take a picture later and post it up. I figure by the time I get the pipe itch again it will all have some serious rest at least :grin2:


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

Some posts here in this thread led me to the Missouri Meerschaum site. I was looking at the Mark Twain, which is said uses 6mm filters. They sell Medico or balsa wood filters. Do y'all use filters in your pipes? I imagine I would lean toward the balsa--more natural probably.

Totally ignorant here, but am taking up cigar rolling, and all those scraps... you get the idea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Flaco_ said:


> Some posts here in this thread led me to the Missouri Meerschaum site. I was looking at the Mark Twain, which is said uses 6mm filters. They sell Medico or balsa wood filters. Do y'all use filters in your pipes? I imagine I would lean toward the balsa--more natural probably.
> 
> Totally ignorant here, but am taking up cigar rolling, and all those scraps... you get the idea.


If I was going to use a filter it would be the balsa, I prefer to not. The filter pipes smoke just fine without one, it's a more open draw so you have to adjust for it.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Flaco_ said:


> Some posts here in this thread led me to the Missouri Meerschaum site. I was looking at the Mark Twain, which is said uses 6mm filters. They sell Medico or balsa wood filters. Do y'all use filters in your pipes? I imagine I would lean toward the balsa--more natural probably.
> 
> Totally ignorant here, but am taking up cigar rolling, and all those scraps... you get the idea.


Like @OneStrangeOne, I don't use filters either. I don't believe they really make pipe smoking "safer." However, they may make it slightly "cooler" for a new smoker or even a veteran one. 9MM filters are used quite commonly in Europe. The claim is they reduce tongue bite, especially when smoking virginia blends. There are a number of YouTube videos discussing this but a very reasonable recent one is 



 I'm not sure there is much to choose between balsa wood and rolled-up paper (Medico). They might remove a little moisture but not "cool" the smoke. The 9MM filters use charcoal, which I think would be a more effective filter.


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks, both of y'all re: filters. It seems evident that there is no right or wrong, rather that both ways should be at least tried.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Flaco_ said:


> Thanks, both of y'all re: filters. It seems evident that there is no right or wrong, rather that both ways should be at least tried.


Yep, that's gonna be your best bet! There are very few 'hard' rules in the pipe world, take others suggestions with an open mind and find what works for you.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought I'd summarize some suggestions I've read on the pipe threads here for the care and maintenance of briar pipes. None of these suggestions is mandatory. You could just smoke your pipe, run a pipe cleaner through it and not sweat the small stuff. But here are some ideas if you want to do a bit more:

1) To protect the stem from tooth marks or to make a hard bit softer to clench, wind dry vinyl tape around the bit or use a softee. Some people use electric tape. Make sure you remove the tape or softee after you're finished with the pipe otherwise gunk accumulates underneath that can be hard to clean. To avoid excessive strain when removing a softee, separate the stem from the stummel and lubricate it with water.

2) To avoid rim scorching, use a soft flame, never a torch. Hold the match or lighter above the rim and draw the flame onto the tobacco. Never light a pipe in a breeze.

3) To reduce rim darkening, run chapstick or equivalent around the top before filling the bowl. Pack the tobacco about a quarter of an inch below the top to allow for blooming when it's first lit. Wipe off the rim with a paper towel after smoking. 

4) To control cake formation, wipe out the bowl with a lightly dampened wad of paper towel after smoking. Trim the cake periodically to keep it no thicker than a dime. Some people believe the cake protects the bowl from thermal stress and soaks up excess moisture. Others believe the pipe will break in just fine even with no cake formation. 

5) Put the pipe down if the bowl gets uncomfortably hot. Don't relight until it has cooled down.

6) Let the pipe cool completely (e.g. overnight) before removing the stem for cleaning. Removing the stem from a hot moist pipe can loosen the fit between mortise and tenon. Once the pipe has cooled, run pipe cleaners through the stem until they come out clean. Some people use alcohol on the pipe cleaner. BUT ONLY ON VULCANITE NOT ON ACRYLIC—use hot water on acrylic. Use a folded pipe cleaner or paper towel to clean out gunk from the mortise. Use a pipe cleaner or brush to clean dottle out of the stem and bowl. 

7) Before using the pipe again, let it rest outside a cabinet until dry. You don't have to follow this rule religiously. Many people smoke a couple of bowls in a row without resting the pipe in between.

Happy piping!:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> I thought I'd summarize some suggestions I've read on the pipe threads here for the care and maintenance of briar pipes. None of these suggestions is mandatory. You could just smoke your pipe, run a pipe cleaner through it and not sweat the small stuff. But here are some ideas if you want to do a bit more:
> 
> 1) To protect the stem from tooth marks or to make a hard bit softer to clench, wind dry vinyl tape around the bit or use a softee. Some people use electric tape. Make sure you remove the tape or softee after you're finished with the pipe otherwise gunk accumulates underneath that can be hard to clean. To avoid excessive strain when removing a softee, separate the stem from the stummel and lubricate it with water.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd add a footnote to this! &#128513;
Alcohol and acrylic stems do not get along! It seems that alcohol causes minuscule cracks in acrylic that can, over time, open up. Use hot water instead. Alcohol and Vulcanite are fine.
Briar and Meercham can be rinsed with hot water. Cobs and water don't mix.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Thought I'd add a footnote to this! &#128513;
> Alcohol and acrylic stems do not get along! It seems that alcohol causes minuscule cracks in acrylic that can, over time, open up. Use hot water instead. Alcohol and Vulcanite are fine.
> Briar and Meercham can be rinsed with hot water. Cobs and water don't mix.


Thanks for the correction Nathan. I went back and edited my post to reflect your footnote. :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Great thread and suggestions, but I think it's missing a couple factors unless I missed them. So my 2 cents....

While it's a good idea to get things right, don't forget the most important part of smoking a pipe, enjoyment. Don't think to hard about it, or overcomplicate it. Just pack it, light it, and smoke it. If it goes out, light it again, if something comes up sit it down and come back. Don't stress over right and wrong, with patience and practice, like everything, you will get better. 
From my point of view, if you are enjoying the experience, you are doing it perfectly as that's the whole point. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Being very new to this side of things, I just wanted to thank you all for this thread....It's been a big help getting me started.


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

I got redirected here from another thread...this is really helpful! Most of the questions I had were answered directly or linked to an appropriate resource. Once again, the knowledge of the people on this forum has proven to be amazing!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Just re-read the entire thread, some excellent info. As for tobacco storage, can all tins and Ziplocs sit in the same tupper? Is flavor contamination in issue? Are bovedas necessary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> Just re-read the entire thread, some excellent info. As for tobacco storage, can all tins and Ziplocs sit in the same tupper? Is flavor contamination in issue? Are bovedas necessary?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No humidifcation needed, it's generally a good idea to separate aromatics and English blends from each other and everything else, mason jars are great for this.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I also have only just now read this thread, very helpful guys, thank you :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Alrightdriver said:


> Great thread and suggestions, but I think it's missing a couple factors unless I missed them. So my 2 cents....
> 
> While it's a good idea to get things right, don't forget the most important part of smoking a pipe, enjoyment. Don't think to hard about it, or overcomplicate it. Just pack it, light it, and smoke it. If it goes out, light it again, if something comes up sit it down and come back. Don't stress over right and wrong, with patience and practice, like everything, you will get better.
> From my point of view, if you are enjoying the experience, you are doing it perfectly as that's the whole point.
> ...


THIS!!!!!!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> No humidifcation needed, it's generally a good idea to separate aromatics and English blends from each other and everything else, mason jars are great for this.


Gotcha, taking notes. Task number one, understand the difference between English, aromatics, and everything else 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> Gotcha, taking notes. Task number one, understand the difference between English, aromatics, and everything else


You may already know this but tobaccoreviews.com is your friend. If you search a tobacco, it will usually tell you the blend type.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Piper said:


> You may already know this but tobaccoreviews.com is your friend. If you search a tobacco, it will usually tell you the blend type.


Awesome, thank you! Question number 68. How come there are aromatic blended types that are both flavored and unflavored? I foolishly thought that aromatic blend type is the meaning of flavored........Also, what is room note?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> Awesome, thank you! Question number 68. How come there are aromatic blended types that are both flavored and unflavored? I foolishly thought that aromatic blend type is the meaning of flavored........Also, what is room note?


Good question. When I think of an aromatic, I think of a blend that is topped with some added flavoring, like vanilla, anise, cherry, peach, citrus, chocolate etc. Some aromatics are heavily cased, almost goopy. Some are lightly topped and smoke very cleanly. To complicate matters, some tobaccos have liquor toppings. If Scotch whisky, they're Scottish blends, if rum, navy blends. Some blends from the Lakeland area of England have scents added. I guess at some point it's a little arbitrary, mostly convention, what's aromatic and what isn't. Aromatics generally have a pleasant room note, meaning they're acceptable to your wife, girlfriend, boyfriend or live-in partner.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Piper said:


> Good question. When I think of an aromatic, I think of a blend that is topped with some added flavoring, like vanilla, anise, cherry, peach, citrus, chocolate etc. Some aromatics are heavily cased, almost goopy. Some are lightly topped and smoke very cleanly. To complicate matters, some tobaccos have liquor toppings. If Scotch whisky, they're Scottish blends, if rum, navy blends. Some blends from the Lakeland area of England have scents added. I guess at some point it's a little arbitrary, mostly convention, what's aromatic and what isn't. Aromatics generally have a pleasant room note, meaning they're acceptable to your wife, girlfriend, boyfriend or live-in partner.


Excellent explanation! Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

A couple more noob questions. Should different tobaccos (aromatic vs not for example) be kept to different pipes? Are there any benefits to a cob pipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> A couple more noob questions. Should different tobaccos (aromatic vs not for example) be kept to different pipes? Are there any benefits to a cob pipe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's not any hard rules, it's all about what works for you. A lot of aro's tend to leave a 'ghost' in a pipe, sometimes this is compatible with other blends/genres sometimes not so much. I do prefer to keep the few aro's I like segregated, there are folks who dedicate a pipe to one specific blend, I haven't gone that far although I do dedicate pipes to genres.
Cobs are great for a lot of reasons, yard work, fishing or any activity where it's possible to damage a pipe. Losing a $10 Cob hurts a lot less than losing a $100+ Briar. Cobs smoke great, will take a ton of abuse, are low maintenance, are Ghost resistant and inexpensive. Cobs tend to bring out more of a Burley blends natural sweetness. 
I keep cobs for sampling new blends and work, I have one, a Washington that gets smoked 4-5 times a day 6 sometimes 7 days a week. The biggest drawbacks imo is the plastic stem they come with, I got a Vulcanite Forever stem replacement, and for me I had to get over my feelings of embarrassment of being seen in public with a cob pipe.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

I figure a cob would absorb/hold more a flavor than a wood pipe by being less dense material.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

I've never had a cob have any sort of ghosting issues....I'll tend to use mine for aros or a new blend I ain't so sure about....definitely won't smoke any aro in a va/per or lat pipe...tend to keep virginia blends to certain pipes as well...most of my pipes see a fair amount of lat and a couple are dedicated to blends like pirate kake or straight lat....a va/per has certain subtleties to it that u have to take ur time with and if u smoke that in a lat bomb pipe you'll never detect those flavors....every palette is different as well as every pipe...its a never ending "science"


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

ForMud said:


> I figure a cob would absorb/hold more a flavor than a wood pipe by being less dense material.


Meerschaum is lighter than Cobb and yet Meerschaum pulls bad stuff in and yet you really have to use heavy tobacco to ghost it.

Lakeland tobaccos can ghost almost anything, but I do a fair amount of aro's and I do segregate my pipes into whether I some aromatics(topped) vs non aromatic tobaccos. I smoke Lakelands out of one pipe. A straight billiard. YMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Here are some noob thoughts after smoking the first bowl. I realized that it will take some mastering, just like cigars. I enjoyed the process and the flavor, which is most important, I’m sure the rest will come over time. I struggled keeping it lit and getting it to produce much smoke except for when I had been lighting or re-lighting it. I also noticed quite a bit of dry mouth and bitterness on my tongue, probably because I was puffing too hard trying to keep it going. I will keep at it, I’m sure I will get there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bigjohn said:


> Here are some noob thoughts after smoking the first bowl. I realized that it will take some mastering, just like cigars. I enjoyed the process and the flavor, which is most important, I'm sure the rest will come over time. I struggled keeping it lit and getting it to produce much smoke except for when I had been lighting or re-lighting it. I also noticed quite a bit of dry mouth and bitterness on my tongue, probably because I was puffing too hard trying to keep it going. I will keep at it, I'm sure I will get there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry about keeping it lit.. just sip at a normal pace. Relight when necessary.. no biggie


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Here are some noob thoughts after smoking the first bowl. I realized that it will take some mastering, just like cigars. I enjoyed the process and the flavor, which is most important, I'm sure the rest will come over time. I struggled keeping it lit and getting it to produce much smoke except for when I had been lighting or re-lighting it. I also noticed quite a bit of dry mouth and bitterness on my tongue, probably because I was puffing too hard trying to keep it going. I will keep at it, I'm sure I will get there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty new to this but when I started out over the winter I went through exactly what you are saying. For me I learned I was smoking most bowls way to wet. It's surprising how much you can let it air out and still get good flavor. It's a game though bec I needed to take it out ahead of time and plan more than grabbing a cigar. I hope everyone else will chime in too.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Question, when you hear about putting tobacco in jars, is that in a ziplock first or right in the jar?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

restomod said:


> I'm pretty new to this but when I started out over the winter I went through exactly what you are saying. For me I learned I was smoking most bowls way to wet. It's surprising how much you can let it air out and still get good flavor. It's a game though bec I needed to take it out ahead of time and plan more than grabbing a cigar. I hope everyone else will chime in too.


Yes, wet does not like to burn. You can dry it much further than you think.



Fusion said:


> Question, when you hear about putting tobacco in jars, is that in a ziplock first or right in the jar?


Sanitize the jars, then dump it in. If you have a vacuum sealer, you can seal the jars with a slight vacuum. If not, you can warm the empty jars with hot water before you put the baccy in, then the jars pull into a vacuum as the glass cools.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I just pour it in a jar and tighten the lid. Then tighten it again a week later, if I remember.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Question, when you hear about putting tobacco in jars, is that in a ziplock first or right in the jar?


If you've got jars you can put it straight into the jar, brand new jar are already sanitized, with a bunch of smaller samples I will leave en in the baggies and.use a larger jar for a bunch of em. There's no need to seal the jar other than putting the lid on, they will seal themselves very quickly.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

restomod said:


> I'm pretty new to this but when I started out over the winter I went through exactly what you are saying. For me I learned I was smoking most bowls way to wet. It's surprising how much you can let it air out and still get good flavor. It's a game though bec I needed to take it out ahead of time and plan more than grabbing a cigar. I hope everyone else will chime in too.


Yep, ^^^ dry it until you think it's ready, then dry it some more! Just shy of crunchy is my preference for most blends.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> Here are some noob thoughts after smoking the first bowl. I realized that it will take some mastering, just like cigars. I enjoyed the process and the flavor, which is most important, I'm sure the rest will come over time. I struggled keeping it lit and getting it to produce much smoke except for when I had been lighting or re-lighting it. I also noticed quite a bit of dry mouth and bitterness on my tongue, probably because I was puffing too hard trying to keep it going. I will keep at it, I'm sure I will get there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep in mind that unlike cigars you don't want a big cloud of smoke, the best flavor comes from just a tiny wisp of smoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I'm going to put this here for the new pipers. This series helped me a lot, and is very through.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_eIA77u0045uRa4mwaO0NyTUkmdtbXnw

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bigjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some noob thoughts after smoking the first bowl. I realized that it will take some mastering, just like cigars. I enjoyed the process and the flavor, which is most important, I'm sure the rest will come over time. I struggled keeping it lit and getting it to produce much smoke except for when I had been lighting or re-lighting it. I also noticed quite a bit of dry mouth and bitterness on my tongue, probably because I was puffing too hard trying to keep it going. I will keep at it, I'm sure I will get there.
> ...


 so true when I started I would draw so hard and try to get a cloud. As I got a hang I got much more flavor and cooler smoke by a little wisp.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

i agree with Nathan that new jars do not need to be washed. What I have learned though, is that the lids are not re-useable when re-using a jar. The lid has a coating on it that absorbs the aroma of what you had in there. The lids are dirt cheap, though so no big loss. Just wash and dry jar and pop on a new lid. 

You’ll know if you need to relighted lid if your storage area is starting to smell like pipe tobacco. I also store my jars in my wineador with cigars, but they get secondary containment in the form of a Tupper-box. If your smelling pipe tobacco in your wineador, that means your cigars are smelling and absorbing, as well. 

For people who are not organized enough to put tobacco out to dry for hours, you can as use the microwave. I typically start with 20 seconds at 10-20 power and go from there. The microwave will pull moisture out very quickly so go very slowly.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great tip with the microwave! It’s not that I am not very organized, I have a busy schedule and a busy family. I don’t get a chance to light up all that often and when the opportunity presents itself, I need to be ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> Great tip with the microwave! It's not that I am not very organized, I have a busy schedule and a busy family. I don't get a chance to light up all that often and when the opportunity presents itself, I need to be ready
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can also dry down a tins worth and then jar it, I probably wouldn't do this for long term storage but definitely for something I'm smoking regularly. The beauty of mason jars is that the tobacco will stay at the same moisture level pretty much indefinitely. 
I use a desk lamp for drying, it takes anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour or so for a super thick wet Flake.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I realize sanitizing new jars is optional, but a quick spin through the dishwasher never hurts.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

So, how do *you* get to the bottom of a bowl?

I've gotten to where I dump the gray ash as I go, and when I get to the bottom third I use the spoon to break up the charred pieces on the wall then keep relighting until I'm finished. I still end up with unburnt baccy. My low level tightwaddedness (is that a word?) flares up at the wasted leaf. 

I'm also amazed at how long a bowl can burn and still have that much left in it.

Oh and if this feel disjointed, I just had a gnat fly up my nostril, so I'm quite distracted.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> You can also dry down a tins worth and then jar it, I probably wouldn't do this for long term storage but definitely for something I'm smoking regularly. The beauty of mason jars is that the tobacco will stay at the same moisture level pretty much indefinitely.
> 
> I use a desk lamp for drying, it takes anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour or so for a super thick wet Flake.


That's a great idea for weekend getaways!

Is there a product out there that you guys use successfully that's not glass? On my fishing trips especially, things get to bang around pretty bad, would be nice to have something made out of plastic or metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Scap said:


> So, how do *you* get to the bottom of a bowl?
> 
> I've gotten to where I dump the gray ash as I go, and when I get to the bottom third I use the spoon to break up the charred pieces on the wall then keep relighting until I'm finished. I still end up with unburnt baccy. My low level tightwaddedness (is that a word?) flares up at the wasted leaf.
> 
> ...


I do similar....My concern is when seasoning a new pipe not getting any cake build up at the bottom.

And yes tightwaddedness is a word and a disease I've been known to suffer from....


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> You can also dry down a tins worth and then jar it, I probably wouldn't do this for long term storage but definitely for something I'm smoking regularly. The beauty of mason jars is that the tobacco will stay at the same moisture level pretty much indefinitely.
> I use a desk lamp for drying, it takes anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour or so for a super thick wet Flake.


Good to know. I've been buying in bulk and putting the majority into a big jar and then filling a jam with the rest for daily use. I think I'll try partially drying the small jars to save some time.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> So, how do *you* get to the bottom of a bowl?
> 
> I've gotten to where I dump the gray ash as I go, and when I get to the bottom third I use the spoon to break up the charred pieces on the wall then keep relighting until I'm finished. I still end up with unburnt baccy. My low level tightwaddedness (is that a word?) flares up at the wasted leaf.
> 
> ...


I do that lol, that first puff after you do it is the best tasting of the whole bowl for me


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> If you've got jars you can put it straight into the jar, brand new jar are already sanitized, with a bunch of smaller samples I will leave en in the baggies and.use a larger jar for a bunch of em. There's no need to seal the jar other than putting the lid on, they will seal themselves very quickly.


Glad to see someone else uses the KISS method..

There's no need to overcomplicate the process.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@Scap

While I understand it feels wasteful, I would not be focused on burning down to the bottom of the bowl all that much. If you read reviews from people like Jim Inks, he will mention that some blends leave a little dottle at the bottom of the bowl. I've never seen him explain how to avoid this. It was just his experience with that particular blend. The only way to mitigate that is to experiment with longer dry times. My concern, is that I don't want to focus on something that has a negative impact on the taste of the tobacco for the sake of getting to the bottom.

If I feel like the taste is fouling when relighting at the bottom of a bowl, I stop and dump the remains. The goal is to enjoy what you are smoking. At some point, it will just happen for you.

As for concern over building cake in the heel, that is a polarizing debate. It's about 50:50 when you ask the experts as to whether that is important or not. You will not harm or burnout the bottom of the bowl if there is always a little dottle remaining, because it is protecting the briar. The catch-22 is that maybe if you had some cake down there, it would absorb that excess moisture and allow you to burn all the way down. If you have built cake on the upper have of the bowl and you want to focus on the heel, then start loading 1/2 or even 1/4 bowls, and that will allow you to burn down to the bottom. Less tobacco = less moisture. In my opinion, you should only do this after building upper cake or you will be introducing bare flame to unprotected briar. Some of the YT experts will tell you start with 1/4 or half bowls. Some will tell you to fill the bowl, but not pack it. Just keep relighting until you get to the bottom and after 5-6 bowls, you will have coated the whole bowl. I just feel like it's a maddening process to pick which tactic you should use.

If you watch You Tube Videos on how to build cake or break-in a Briar, you'll see that almost everyone is slightly different. The most often repeated advice I have seen and received, is: "Don't worry about building cake and where you build it. Smoke your pipe and enjoy the tobacco. The cake will build itself where your pipe needs it."

The longer you smoke a pipe, the more you will start to think like this and forget about the worries of baking cakes... I have multiple pipes that still have bare wood down in the heel and they are just fine. They just get a little more rest time in between smokes to ensure they are dried out.

I never concern myself with burning all the way down, but sometimes I get a goldilocks set up and it burns to the bottom. I just want to be able to enjoy the flavor while I smoke and I tend enjoy the flavors of tobacco when it has a little more moisture. Everyone is different.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Great insight right there... ^^^


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Prof. @ebnash just said it all.

I'm not a super-taster but all of my new pipes have smoked perfectly fresh out of the box. The taste the pipe contributes does evolve, which I guess is what is meant by the term "broken-in" but it does not seem to require much, if any, cake. I reported a while back on a couple old Dunhills I reamed to bare wood after many years of neglect. I produced an anthill sized mound of carbon from each pipe by the time I finished. (It was very satisfying!) The pipes smoked dramatically better with no cake at all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> That's a great idea for weekend getaways!
> 
> Is there a product out there that you guys use successfully that's not glass? On my fishing trips especially, things get to bang around pretty bad, would be nice to have something made out of plastic or metal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For trips and such I use one of the empty tins I got laying around, the square ones and the rectangle ones don't reseal as well as the round ones but they do fit in a pocket! If it's an extended trip 2 weeks or more I might use some of the round canister type tins with the plastic lid.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I’m a minimalist when it comes to building cake, I wipe out the bowl with a wadded up paper towel after each smoke while the pipe is still warm in an attempt to keep it manageable and I still end up having to trim it back every so often, my work pipes have to be trimmed every weekend, they don’t get wiped out, just abused. I have found that if I have a pipe that gurgles and I know it’s the pipe and not my technique or wet tobacco, building up some cake in the heel will fix it.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

So i have some Peter Stokkebye Black Latikia, is this just to be used as a "Condiment"?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> So i have some Peter Stokkebye Black Latikia, is this just to be used as a "Condiment"?


In my pipe, no. But I'm a sucker for Latakia. :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> So i have some Peter Stokkebye Black Latikia, is this just to be used as a "Condiment"?


I would think so, is it a straight Latakia? Most of the straight lats I've seen have been listed as 'blending tobacco' fire up a bowl and let us know what happens!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I would think so, is it a straight Latakia? Most of the straight lats I've seen have been listed as 'blending tobacco' fire up a bowl and let us know what happens!


Yep, straight Latakia, ill fire up a SMALL bowl later today and let you know lol


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> Yep, straight Latakia, ill fire up a SMALL bowl later today and let you know lol


I did this a while back...it was tough to keep burning, but tasted amazing.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> If I was going to use a filter it would be the balsa, I prefer to not. The filter pipes smoke just fine without one, it's a more open draw so you have to adjust for it.


I read that the filter cuts down 70% of Nicotine and tar. Is that correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> I read that the filter cuts down 70% of Nicotine and tar. Is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's possible that the charcoal filters might cut out the much, I think that the percentage would be a whole lot less with the balsa. I don't have any facts to back it up but my guess would be closer to 25%. This is based on my observationsof what the balsa filter looks like after use. 
With the charcoal the smoke actually passes through the filter, on the balsa it simply flows over and around it.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Olecharlie said:


> I read that the filter cuts down 70% of Nicotine and tar. Is that correct?


Charlie, may I ask where you read those statistics? I have no facts myself frankly but that number seems high to me.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Just read the entire thread, thanks for the great info.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

This was a nice read at work a couple days ago. I also subscribed to it for quick reference. Thanks for the good tips all.


----------



## Adarus21 (Oct 20, 2019)

Very Good read while at work. Really sucks that i cant put any of these tips to the test just yet. I can only envision the event that had lead to some of these "Ahaa" moments.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Piper said:


> Charlie, may I ask where you read those statistics? I have no facts myself frankly but that number seems high to me.


It was on Savinelli website I think. I should have noted it. If I run across it I will post.


----------

